# Handmade Glass Lampwork Beads



## Jamn! (Jun 16, 2009)

Here are a few of my glass beads. I started making the ribbons to make simple necklaces for pendants.


----------



## topcat (Jun 16, 2009)

OMG, your lampwork glass is gorgeous!  I love lampwork and sincerely admire anyone who has the talent (and patience :wink to create such lovely pieces.  

Tanya


----------



## Jamn! (Jun 16, 2009)

Tanya
Thanks so much for your compliment! These are all really simple beads. 
They don't really take that long to make once you understand how to make the basic shapes.


----------



## Jody (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow.  Your site is amazing.  I love all the bright vibrant colours in yoiur banner.  Your beads are so pretty.  I love them.


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 17, 2009)

Quite the lovely shop!  I absolutely LOVE your lampwork!


----------



## Jamn! (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh Thank-you so much!    
I need to re-stock my store with beads. Its very low right now!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Your beads are fantastic , I love beads and would love to learn how to make them . Maybe after I have the soap making down pat I will explore beads .

Kitn


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 29, 2009)

ooooooooooooooooooooooo gorgeomoose!!


----------



## Avalon (Jul 2, 2009)

Gorgeous!!  I've give up on the idea of learning lampwork.  I'm very accident prone so I can see my self with 3rd degree burns on my hands and arms, singed hair and a burned-out shell of a house!!!


----------



## loofahgirl (Jul 14, 2009)

Beautiful!! I too am a lampworker and I just LOVE checking out other peoples creative ways of melting glass...I am a flower kind of girl and have tried to make some organic style beadies but don't have the knack for it :0(


----------

